# I'm watching you



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Oooooo mad face! Hahaha


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

LOL. I love this picture.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That just made me laugh! Too adorable!


----------



## Kenziekenz (Dec 5, 2011)

Hahaha I love this! He looks so grumpy, but still fluffy and huggable at the same time


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

How adorable !


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Don't you try to hide that millet from me. I can see what you're up to. I'm giving you the look !


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I've never seen such an expressioned cockatiel face!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Hahaha that picture made me giggle LOL


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha she has a funny face


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

too funny...I love it


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! LOL! That is so cute!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

hahaha! so cute!!!


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

definate stink-eye picture! i love those kind of pics! on my chicken forum there are some long threads of a bunch of chickens giving the ole' stink-eye...lol! :rofl:


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ha ha, that's priceless. You should print it out with the caption and put it up at your office or something so people can see.


----------



## alana (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL what a stalker lol


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

The first word that came to mind was "Soon...."


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Awww :love sooo cooooot !


----------



## Tiel'♥12 (Nov 19, 2011)

tooooooooooo cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is definitely a stalker especially when i have got food lol


----------

